# Master Replicas TOS Enterprise in Viva Las Vegas



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi all. Barry mentioned on the RPF Studio Scale Modeling site that he was unable to get photos of the latest sample sent back from the production facility in China before it was packed up and sent to the Star Trek Convention in Vegas this week. If someone is going to be there, could you PLEASE get digital photos and Video to post for all of us to see????? I know we would all be forever grateful!!! :wave:


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

yeah, were beggin' here. 
There have been improvements to the nacelles too. 

Here is the vid I took at San Diego comicon for future comparison....


DIVX codec required
http://home.san.rr.com/maxxq/warp.avi


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

The warp drive effect looks dead on to me! Does anyone know the exact rotation speed on the real TOS model? This replica looks pretty close if not 100%. Good job


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

Alright!!! The convention starts today and goes through Sunday!!! That means that there will be lots of opportunities for photos and filming. Wish I could be there to see it in person!!!! Who will be the first to post photos and/or vid???? Qua Plah! (My Klingon spell check was offline


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Bonus points to anyone who gets a pic of the MR Enterprise with Elvis.


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

The bonus is 50 bars of gold pressed latinum!


----------



## Treadwell (Aug 22, 2002)

As posted on the RPF by Barry of MR:

***

Here's a link to a video I uploaded to youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6Cli6GA3Xk

The video is a previous engineering sample (one between the Comic Con and the Vegas versions). Ignore the light leak under the bridge and the missing deflector dish assembly. The point of the test was to see the level of diffusion in the nacelles.

The video appears more orange than it really is and the flashes of red, blue and green present in the nacelles are not so apparent as they are to the naked eye.

Enjoy!

Barry


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

At the risk of understating and oversimplifying;

*WOW!*

John


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I'll see your Wow and raise you a *HOLY COW!* :wave:


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

So...is anyone from this forum in Las Vegas??? Will we see any new video/photos of the latest version????


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

There's a photo of Darth Maul himself...Ray Park...at the Las Vegas convention holding the MR TOS Enterprise on the MR blog. Sorry...I don't know how to get it in this post...newbie.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Well, at least we know you can remove it from the stand.


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

*Gee...I wonder where the scribed grid lines went. They were there at Comics Con. It must be Kenobi and the force. * Yes...I like that it's removable too Cessna. I also like that the grid lines are in pencil. The coloring looks good and I even like the tan weathering and ring on the saucer. I wish we had photos of it lit and video of it in motion!!!


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

> Well, at least we know you can remove it from the stand.


By the look on his face, I would watch him. 
Lets hope MR has good security.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I suspect a lot of folks'll just be showing up at the table at conventions just to get their picture taken with the thing.

Sort of recreate those old publicity pictures of Kirk holding the three-footer...


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

So did no one make it to Las Vegas and snap photos of the latest test sample of the MR TOS BIG E?????????????


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

_*" Master, Cestus III is sparsely populated. It should not be difficult to establish a connection trace. "*_










_*" We DESTROY Invadersssssssss... "*_


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

No pics yet that I can find anywhere. Jeez man, what is UP with that???? Cant even count on my own Trek brethren to deliver the goods. 

In fact it took a STAR WARS celebrity to get MR to even post a picture!!!


ARRRRRRGH!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Got any money?


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

Ferengi...POST YOUR PHOTOS!


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Got any money?



Yeah, and MR seems to be getting a good portion of it lately!


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Word from someone who attended in Vegas and talked to the MR folks said shipping in November. 
He took pics, but will try to get them up in the next few days. 
So we may have something soon.

Keep an eye out here.......

http://p082.ezboard.com/fpropreplicasfrm63


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

Cool...thanks for the link to the other forum. Wasn't familiar with that one. Read up and saw a lot of new pics. I'll be looking out for the new photos!!


----------



## The IDIC Page (Oct 20, 2000)

*Pix from Vegas convention*

I put a few pix of the Master Replicas TOS Enterprise from the Las Vegas Star Trek convention on The IDIC Page.

http://members.aol.com/IDICPage/WhatsNew.html

William


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

The IDIC Page said:


> I put a few pix of the Master Replicas TOS Enterprise from the Las Vegas Star Trek convention on The IDIC Page.
> 
> http://members.aol.com/IDICPage/WhatsNew.html
> 
> William



Awesome! Thanks much. And thanks for the great legendary IDIC page!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes, thanks, William! Great pics!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks alot, William!


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks William...got any video???


----------



## The IDIC Page (Oct 20, 2000)

*No video*

Sorry, no video.  

William


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

Well thanks for posting the pics just the same. And thanks also for the IDIC page. I came across it a year or so ago and have really enjoyed all your hard work in getting all the photos and data in one place.


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

i must also add my deepest, most enthusiastic thanks to you, William. The IDIC page has given me so much enjoyment and enlightenment these past few years. I could not have done my TOS 1701 builds without it! Your work is very, very much appreciated!


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Just saw on evilBay (item 110035311878) that someone is selling the Master Replica Enterprises for $2641! What a bargain!!!


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

Barry posted on the RPF that the final test version was approved and that production was underway. He also mentioned that the TOS actors had been in to deliver their autographs. He says that unless there are any major snafus, the ships will deliver this year. Can someone with access to the RPF leave a post asking Barry if he has photos or video that he can post of the final, approved version on one of the forums or YouTube?


----------

